# Can pigeon with paratyphoid symptoms (neck twisting) be cured?



## Woodnative

Paratyphoid...a nightmare. Has anyone had experience with a bird showing the neurological symptoms from paratyphoid (not PMV) being cured and going back to normal after treatment. There are lots of treatments out there, but I am not able to find info on this forum or extensive net searches of firsthand experience of a bird with advanced symtpoms being cured and going back to normal? Please let me know if you have had experience treating such a bird. Thanks!


----------



## Charis

Yes they can be cured.Let me get you a link for a medication.


----------



## Charis

Order this medication. Rather than follow the instructions on the medication, give one pill a day for 14 days.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=134

It is not usual for me to receive pigeons with salmonella symptoms. As pigeons are ground feeders, rodents are attracted to the feed and leave droppings which can infect the pigeons if they eat the droppings.


----------



## Charis

Just to add, it's important to support the pigeon with heat and hand feeding and confinement, until the pigeon is able to feed on his own.As a precaution, I would not leave water in the cage.


----------



## Woodnative

Charis. Thank you! Have you had such birds return to normal?? I had been treating with amoxicillinum which seemed to stop progress of the disease but not curb the head tilt. I just received and switched to Baytril which is supposed to be the best for Paratyphoid (?). The bird is surprisingly not so bad where it can't eat/drink on its own but occasionally loses control.

Charis (or anyone else with experience) how quickly would I expect to see improvement...........beginning of improvement and completely normal movement again? How long should I expect to continue treatment?


----------



## Charis

Woodnative said:


> Charis. Thank you! *Have you had such birds return to normal?? * I had been treating with amoxicillinum which seemed to stop progress of the disease but not curb the head tilt. I just received and switched to Baytril which is supposed to be the best for Paratyphoid (?). The bird is surprisingly not so bad where it can't eat/drink on its own but occasionally loses control.
> 
> Charis (or anyone else with experience) how quickly would I expect to see improvement...........beginning of improvement and completely normal movement again? How long should I expect to continue treatment?


Yes I have had bird with those symptoms return to normal. The baytril is great ... what I use. Do treat for 14 days rather than 10 days.
Each bird recovers at a different pace but most often you will notice a difference after a week. Don't be discouraged if it takes longer though.


----------



## Woodnative

Just an update in case someone is looking for answere in the future. 2 of 5 birds had these symptoms....the one wiht severe neck twisting. The other had a "wobbly" neck every time it tried to pick up food. He could eat on his own but it took him 6x as long as picking up each seed caused neck spasms. Both were on the loft floor. After the Baytril they looked more "bright eyed" but were still on the floor and showed the symptoms. I thought even if the bacteria were killed off it may still take a while for any neurological damage to heal. I did start them on a probiotic after the Baytril. These two looked awful and many would have culled them. 
Well I was right. The wobbly neck one looked better after about a month. His symptoms slowly dissapeared and he started flying back up to the perches again. He looks GREAT now. The twisted neck one took longer. After about six weeks his symptoms slowly lessened and he started going on the perch again. It has been two months and he is about 100% with just an occasional quick twist or tilt.


----------



## Woodnative

Looking up this old thread as a friend is having problems after a whow. It is almost two years later......I still have these birds, both have done GREAT! Both are great birds. The wobbly above is a cock, paired to a nicehen and the other "he" with the twisted neck turned out to be a hen. Both have mates and made many very nice babies since this time. No relapses and nothing in thier system. I hope to never relive this, but to those going through it there is hope of full recovery!!


----------

